# Trader Joe's, Whole Foods, etc. What do you LOVE there?



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2005)

I love Trader Joe's. I also love a northeast chain called Wegman's. I haven't been to Whole Foods yet (tho my roomie is anxious to get there - she loves it!). 

These specialty grocery stores have wholesome, natural, gourmet and AWESOME foodstuffs. Do you go to any of these? Or someplace similar?

If you do go, what do you ALWAYS buy there? Are there some items you can't do without that you can only get at your specialty store?

I'll go first....

Trader Joe's. I love: 
Their pumpkin seed rolls (wonderful dense rolls covered in pumpkin seeds and when you toast it, the seeds get that great toasty flavor)
Cranberry walnut tart. They also have a great apricot almond tart
Chocolate Orange cookies with an intense orange flavor in a crispy yet chewy chocolate cookie
Snap Pea Crisps (a snack made from real snap peas coated in rice flour and baked)
Quesadillas (great pan fried for a few minutes on each side)
Asparagus Soup - so good, with croutons and cheese. It comes frozen, and you just plunk it in a bowl and bake it. (you can nuke it, but it's better baked)
Greek Total Yogurt - with honey. MmmMMm. So thick and rich
Triple Ginger Snaps (Jamie - these are to die for!) with bits of crystalized ginger
Apple Pie - it's sooo good - I am not usually big on apple pie, but this is so good, so fresh tasting, so cinnamon-y, it's more like a deep dish apple dessert than just a pie.

OK, I'll stop there. My actual list I have for TJ's is way long. But I just chose some of my faves. Let's hear yours!


----------



## moonvine (Oct 25, 2005)

I wish we had a Trader Joe's. I have heard sooooooo many good things about them! Maybe some day


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 25, 2005)

When I lived in Northern VA we had all three of these places. I miss them now that I'm back in Pittsburgh.

At TJ's:
Pumpkin Scones
Four Cheese Pizza (frozen)
Blueberry juice
Strawberry soymilk
Ghiardelli's chocolate
Quiches

At Whole Foods:
Fresh produce!!! It's almost blood-orange time!

Wegman's is nothing special - it just has a lot of selection of ordinary things.


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 25, 2005)

My Whole Foods list 


Jasmine iced tea (made by Teas Tea)
Emerald Sesame Kale
Veggie-Stuffed Portabella Caps
Vegan Mock Chicken Salad
Garlicky Greens (spinach, escarole, and Swiss chard)
Carrot and Fennel Soup
Herb Crusted Tofu (best with Lillies of Charlestons Hab Mussy Hot Mustard BBQ Sauce)

SVS, I see you're a fan of that asparagus soup, too.... I love it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2005)

oh, the greek yogurt with the honey! man oh man. That stuff ROCKS so hard. but i'm so cheap! and it's like almost 2 bucks a pop.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2005)

Here in Colorado, we have Wild Oats and Vitamin Cottage. Wild Oats has a butcher counter with the most delicious meat. We had some sausage containing fennel that was out of this world. And their bakery has fresh muffins made with spelt flour. And they have an incredible salad bar.

But they are a bit pricy.......


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2005)

Cynthia said:


> SVS, I see you're a fan of that asparagus soup, too.... I love it.



I just bought the mushroom soup but haven't tried it yet. Have you?

Cynthia, by the way - I never thought I would be drooling over vegetarian dishes!! Whenever you talk about restaurants or your favorite dishes, they sound exotic and delicious!

I would love a tasting menu of some of your faves. Let me know when you open a veggie-restaurant


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> When I lived in Northern VA we had all three of these places. I miss them now that I'm back in Pittsburgh.
> 
> At TJ's:
> Pumpkin Scones
> ...



Pumpkin scones??? I'll have to look for them!! I love the blueberry juice too. The organic veggie pizzas in the frozen section are awesome - I think the 4 cheese pizza is one of that line. The quiches - are they fresh or frozen? I've never seen them.

I do find some great things at Wegmans, but maybe I've just had really humdrum supermarkets around here. I especially like their vacuum packed steaks - they keep for weeks! And they make a custard danish that is to die for. I am sure I can come up with lots more, but those 2 things came to me first.


----------



## wistful (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't get to whole foods all that often because there aren't any that are less than an hour away from me.I'm almost grateful that none are within close walking or driving distance because I find it way too easy to drop a small fortune in there. Still,I love the place.

I haven't shopped in one in well over a year so I can't recall everything that I've ever purchased from them.However, I can tell you that I don't believe I have *ever* purchased anything from them that I have found to be dissapointing.Of course,I've enjoyed some of their items more than others but overall I find the quality of their stock to be excellent.

When I do Find myself wandering around one,it is inevitable that I will end up in the cheese section.My love of cheese almost qualifies as a borderline fetish! They tend to carry a fairly decent selection of imported and non-run-of-the-mill cheeses.Whole foods is where I discovered my beloved Red Dragon







Red Dragon is imported from wales and it's a cheddar that has brown ale and mustard seeds in it.It is just so,so yummy and the way the mustard seeds sort of "pop" in your mouth is sublime.This thread is making me hungry.:eat2:


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 26, 2005)

I have the fortune to have been an early customer at the first Trader Joes. It was located in South Pasadena, California.

What I really liked most, was that in their monthly "Fearless Flyer" they would samples of a number of brands of a product, say mayonaise and sample all brands and write up reviews comparing the products and showing the votes each one got and from then only carry the winning brand. The practice of wild names for their foods began then. My father's favorite was "Vodka of the Gods".

Then their string cheese was in the deli counter and the old style string cheese wrapped in cellophane. Wonderful.

They were also one of the first stores to carry any kind of stock of different juices and natural foods.

I still love their mayo.:eat2:


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't have the need to go to Whole foods as often now that I have Stew Leonard's, Fairway and Trader Joe's near me. Yeah, I'm showing off  Anyway, I still love their buffet but 6.99 a pound adds up very quickly. But there was a high turnover rate and hence it wasn't the typical insipid hot-lamp food. They also have excellent soups and the ginger carrot has a smooth-velvety texture. I also had this dessert once. It was a type of parfait: fresh whipped cream flavored with almond, with pieces of almond flavored yellow cake and slivered almonds on type. They also have Ronnybrook chocolate milk, which truly the best! It's not too sweet and because of the richness, it's almost like drinking heavy cream. Their olive bar contains bleu cheese filled olives. Yum.

Trader Joe's is reasonably priced in comparsion. The one closest to me is superette sized. I'm not sure if it has everything I wanted to try out. I cannot remember exact product names. Anyway some of my faves: 

sushi- not restaurant quality but tasty and expensive. Very filling too!

dark chocolate bar topped with cacao nibs: it's not sweet and the nibs on top are like a second treat.

tomato cream sauce with pieces of pancetta: I ate it straight out of the jar with a spooon.


----------



## jamie (Oct 26, 2005)

The closest Trader Joe's is in on the upper side of Cincy..so it would be aways for a grocery run. Incidentally the nearest TJ's is down the road from nearest Cheesecake Factory. We went there once just to go to lunch, but it was a kind of eh.. experience.

We might go this winter though..food preservation would be much more likely that way. We don't have any resource for Greek yogurt here, it is kind of disappointing. We got a Wild Oats last year..and then our favorite store, Fresh Market opened a store in Louisville. It is worth the hour drive..we fell in love with them in Memphis.

I am making a list of your faves to take with us to Cincy! (Especially the ginger snaps, the craving will last all winter long.)


----------



## Tad (Oct 26, 2005)

We have friends who live in the Boston sprawl, and when down visiting them stumbled upon Trader Joe's. Now no trip to Boston is complete without a side trip or three to pillage Trader Joe's. Unfortunately there are no indications that they will expand to Canada anytime soon, and they are not even in norther NY state, so no quick cross border trips.

We've had lots of things there that are great, but the one think I always seriously stock up on is their canned coffee. Not the grinds, liquid coffee, complete with milk and everything. I was first introduced to cold canned coffee in Taiwan, and I found out there how bad it could be and how good it could be. Trader Joe's is near the high end, I find. I love having the stuff available for long summer drives, when I want the caffeine but don't want hot coffee, and also to have along as back up caffeine on long trips where I try not to have too much coffee, but sometimes end up needing one more caffeine hit (yah, I know, most people would use cola for that, but I don't like cola).

-Ed


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 26, 2005)

Now that I'm no longer a Connecticut Resident, Trader Joe's unfortunately is only a rare occassion. 

But I love Tradewind's Chai tea mix, and Terra Blue Chips.
(Which once were difficult to find elsewhere).

Everything else, is tunnel vision. Up and down the aisles, getting a mix of things. 

And of course, the giant Trader Joe's chocolate bar with almonds.


----------



## unicks (Oct 26, 2005)

Gordo Mejor said:


> I have the fortune to have been an early customer at the first Trader Joes. It was located in South Pasadena, California.



I remember this place! I miss SoCal for it's great munchie destinations... In-n-out and all the taco joints... mmmmm... Trader Joe's was always an experience... the stuff they had probably could not be found elsewhere. You could really load up there!

...another great place in the area is "love's Ribs", I dunno if it's still in business, but they had it! The best texas 'brown food' I've ever had! http://www.lovesbbq.com/menu.html I've purchased a few bottles of the BBQ sauce for home in the past, great stuff!

salut!

Unicks


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 26, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> Pumpkin scones??? I'll have to look for them!! I love the blueberry juice too. The organic veggie pizzas in the frozen section are awesome - I think the 4 cheese pizza is one of that line. The quiches - are they fresh or frozen? I've never seen them.


They have lots of different kinds of scones. The pumpkin ones have (yellow) raisins too, and there are plain ones, blueberry ones, cranberry-orange ones, and probably a few other kinds. Yes, the pizza is one of the frozen ones - I didn't like the one with the pears on it, but the rest were good. And the quiches are frozen.


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 26, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> I just bought the mushroom soup but haven't tried it yet. Have you?



Nope, I'm too fixated on the asparagus soup to try the mushroom just yet. And, while at the freezer section, I invariably pick up Ethnic Foods' Manchurian Dumplings, too -- savory, spicy, fabulous stuff.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 26, 2005)

Whole Foods in Seattle is building a 10 story structure and I can't wait for it to open. I've heard wonderful stories!
As for Trader Joe's, My favorites are their sushi selections. So fresh and tasty and best yet, so inexpensive. Excellent cheese department. Blue cheese/pecan dip, sesame rice crackers are a favorite accompaniment. And they've got a great frozen seafood department. Love those mussels in garlic butter!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 26, 2005)

Cynthia said:


> Nope, I'm too fixated on the asparagus soup to try the mushroom just yet. And, while at the freezer section, I invariably pick up Ethnic Foods' Manchurian Dumplings, too -- savory, spicy, fabulous stuff.



The mushroom is good but the asparagus is much better! How could it not be?
Don't go for the French Onion.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 27, 2005)

wistful said:


> Red Dragon is imported from wales and it's a cheddar that has brown ale and mustard seeds in it.It is just so,so yummy and the way the mustard seeds sort of "pop" in your mouth is sublime.This thread is making me hungry.:eat2:



Must... find... Red... Dragon....

Looks and sounds divine, Wistful. I'll be on the lookout. Had a great Cadematori Taleggio tonight. I like to take a fine cheese and trash it up by stacking it on a Wheat Thin.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 27, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I don't have the need to go to Whole foods as often now that I have Stew Leonard's, Fairway and Trader Joe's near me.



There's a Trader Joe's in the city now, Miss T? Dag. I missed that. Where? My hometown is getting one, which'll make Christmas downright tolerable this year. (No offense to Baby Jesus.)

Does yours have Three-Buck Chuck, Toodles? 

But yeah, I'm a big Fairway fan. I especially love their coffee and Cotswold and Portuguese bread. They've got Murray's oatmeal cookie dough, too. And I love Stew Leonard's striped ravioli. And free samples around every curve.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 27, 2005)

Nope, we drive up to Scarsdale for TJ's (haha, I'm abbreviating a store name). It's just a quick jaunt by car because I live far far uptown past Manhattan! No wine unfortunately.

I'm the kind of person if I like a sample, I'll go back for seconds, I don't have any shame.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 27, 2005)

A long time ago, before there were any Trader Joe's in the Bay Area, I had the vilest roommate ever. Besides many, many other bad things about him he would complain endlessly about the Bay Area, how it sucks here and how life was WAY better near L.A., where his Dad lived. Why was it better? They had Trader Joe's there. Trader Joe's, he informed me, were really good stores and they had many good products.
So one night my band was playing and I told the audience about this, being sure to mention the part about how they have many good products there. Then we launched into an improv, sort of a dirge-ish blues, where the refrain consisted of me shouting in kind of a growl, "COME ON DOWN!!!!!" The last line was "down to Trader Jooooe's!" 
After the show 3 different happy people came up to me, each saying brightly, "I really like your new song, "Down at Trader Joe's!" It was weird 'cos those weren't the words and it was an improv and had no title, yet they all gave it that one.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 27, 2005)

I like their pitted kalamata olives in a jar. The frozen pizza's pretty good too and they have the best price on Ben & Jerry's. I stock up on organic soy milk there and stuff like toothpaste (Tom's Peppermint), dish soap (without perfume), Dr. Bronner's & Kiss My Face soaps and coffee filters. Not very foodee, I know.


----------



## Jes (Oct 27, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> I like their pitted kalamata olives in a jar. The frozen pizza's pretty good too and they have the best price on Ben & Jerry's. I stock up on organic soy milk there and stuff like toothpaste (Tom's Peppermint), dish soap (without perfume), Dr. Bronner's & Kiss My Face soaps and coffee filters. Not very foodee, I know.




Ok, I have a story that only some of you are gonna get, I'll bet...the rest of you, if interested, can google. But not at the office.

So some years ago, I was visiting friends in the Philly 'burbs, and when they took me back to the station to go home, there was this nice little shop there and I thought: Oh! I'll bet they have Tom's of Maine toothpaste that I can't get in the city, so I'll run in there before I go home.

So I get in there, and I ask this kid/youngish guy stocker if he has any Tom's of Maine products. He's not sure, but he tells me he'll ask the Manager. I hear him go off behind some rows of stuff and then I very clearly hear him say: There's a woman here asking if we sell TOM OF FINLAND products.

I was SO mortified at the mistake I'd made, that I half walked, half ran out of the store before the Manager or the kid could see me. 

To this day, I'm not sure which one of us (me or the stocker) made the mistake, but I'm pretty sure it was ME. I hadn't realized what I said 'til I heard him repeat it to a third party.

This is why everyone thinks I'm dirty, I guess.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 27, 2005)

Jes said:


> To this day, I'm not sure which one of us (me or the stocker) made the mistake...



My money's on _you_.


----------



## Jes (Oct 27, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> My money's on _you_.




Right? Yeah, me too most likely. It was just so horrifying. All I could think was: how many OTHER TIMES have I said this? You should've seen me duck out of that little shop, all the while saying: please let the trolley be at the station, please let the trolley be at the station. I was dreading the Manager coming out and yelling after me, very loudly: Miss, are you the one looking for TOM OF FINLAND products? Miss? MISS??


----------



## jamie (Oct 27, 2005)

As I am never one in the know I had to google Tom of Finland..whew.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 27, 2005)

Jes said:


> I was dreading the Manager coming out and yelling after me, very loudly: Miss, are you the one looking for TOM OF FINLAND products? Miss? MISS??



I once had a lovely friendship begin that very way.

[BB casts her eyes upward and fondly ponders her fag hag days, memories of which are interrupted by a sudden craving for "Got To Be Real" by Cheryl Lynn.]


----------



## Delaney (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheese, Coffee, and Candies are my downfalls at Trader Joe's!!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 27, 2005)

If you have a Trader Joe's close by and they sell David Glass cakes (ours does), buy one. The chocolate truffle cake is fabulous. http://www.davidglass.com/


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 28, 2005)

Jes said:


> Ok, I have a story that only some of you are gonna get, I'll bet...the rest of you, if interested, can google. But not at the office.
> So some years ago, I was visiting friends in the Philly 'burbs, and when they took me back to the station to go home, there was this nice little shop there and I thought: Oh! I'll bet they have Tom's of Maine toothpaste that I can't get in the city, so I'll run in there before I go home.
> So I get in there, and I ask this kid/youngish guy stocker if he has any Tom's of Maine products. He's not sure, but he tells me he'll ask the Manager. I hear him go off behind some rows of stuff and then I very clearly hear him say: There's a woman here asking if we sell TOM OF FINLAND products.
> I was SO mortified at the mistake I'd made, that I half walked, half ran out of the store before the Manager or the kid could see me.
> ...



So did they sell TOM OF FINLAND products or not?


----------



## Jes (Oct 28, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> So did they sell TOM OF FINLAND products or not?




hahahaha. Um...no.


----------



## Tina (Oct 29, 2005)

My fave TJ items are the various naan breads and garlic hummus; maple yogurt with a thick layer of cream at the top; cheese tortellini; the best selection of nuts and trail mix ever; fabulous braided spiced fresh mozzarella; the best price on Good Earth decaf Green Tea on the planet; flax seed tortilla chips; raspberry applesauce; great frozen fruit; wonderful frozen french onion soup; really good cinnamon bagels made from whole grains.

Now, some of my favorites (before I had to stop eating sugar), _used_ to be: these peanut butter cookies, maybe named Sutter's Mill?, with big chocolate chunks in them. Chocolate covered dried cherries; very good buttery madelines; these round japanese ice creams that you can hold and eat -- can't remember the name but I loved them; wonderful granolas that I used to love to put into the maple yogurt; fresh, unfiltered apple juice -- the best; pomegranate juice; very good tapioca and chocolate pudding; the yummy trail mix, with chocolate in it; those snap pea things SVS mentioned... yum. I love them because you can either get things way cheaper than in the grocery store, or they have gourmet/organic items that you can't find in the grocery store, and always, again, cheaper. I try to go at least once per month to stock up.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 29, 2005)

Ahhhh...TJ's. Guy and I love to shop there. Well, here are some of our favs:

(frozen foods section)
Orange Chicken 
Stir Fry Vegtables
Asparagus Risotto
All their frozen veggies

I buy all my vitamins there

Mushroom Tortillinis (Pasta section)
Vodka Sauce (like Spaghetti sauce only better)
Mesquite Honey
Honey Sesame Cashews
Butternut Squash Soup
Refried Black beans (can)
TJ's Barbeque sauce
Soy Vay (Teriyaki Sauce we use for stir fry)

The Shortbread cookies with Chocolate centers

And my all time favorite thing at Tj's is :smitten: *UFOs*. :eat2: 

They are little chocolate mint candies (shaped like a hershey's kiss) made by Ghiradelli Chocolate. YUMMMMM!!!! I could go thru a bag a day.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2005)

Jes said:


> Ok, I have a story that only some of you are gonna get, I'll bet...the rest of you, if interested, can google. But not at the office.
> 
> So some years ago, I was visiting friends in the Philly 'burbs, and when they took me back to the station to go home, there was this nice little shop there and I thought: Oh! I'll bet they have Tom's of Maine toothpaste that I can't get in the city, so I'll run in there before I go home.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, Jes - I think I found what you were looking for.....


----------



## Jes (Oct 29, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Wait a minute, Jes - I think I found what you were looking for.....



Wayne, this is teh awesome! but you really need to add something to that logo...obviously, not something overly scandalous, but maybe just a little hint of what the marriage of those 2 'Tom's could be...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 29, 2005)

Jes said:


> Wayne, this is teh awesome! but you really need to add something to that logo...obviously, not something overly scandalous, but maybe just a little hint of what the marriage of those 2 'Tom's could be...



Like a stream of toothpaste shooting out of a vigorously squeezed tube?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 29, 2005)

Sandie S-R said:


> Soy Vay (Teriyaki Sauce we use for stir fry)



Yes! Soy Vey teriyaki is the best. Sesame seeds and wee bits of onion. When my neighborhood market stopped carrying it, I began hunting it down all over town.

Worth the search.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 29, 2005)

autopaint-1 said:


> If you have a Trader Joe's close by and they sell David Glass cakes (ours does), buy one. The chocolate truffle cake is fabulous. http://www.davidglass.com/



FreshDirect has these. I'll have to try one.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> FreshDirect has these. I'll have to try one.


I was at Trader Joe's yesterday and saw the David Glass cake. It was throbbing out of the box and it was saying "buy me now" but I didn't. I tried their ultra crispy butterscotch cookies. The taste was fine but they were the texture of dog biscuits.


----------



## missaf (Oct 29, 2005)

I have to drive 90 miles to get to a TJs. That being said, I think I'll go to one tomorrow.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 29, 2005)

Jes said:


> Wayne, this is teh awesome! but you really need to add something to that logo...obviously, not something overly scandalous, but maybe just a little hint of what the marriage of those 2 'Tom's could be...


Change the leaves to fig leaves?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 29, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Wait a minute, Jes - I think I found what you were looking for.....



His peppermint toothpaste is so hot!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 29, 2005)

Jes said:


> Wayne, this is teh awesome! but you really need to add something to that logo...obviously, not something overly scandalous, but maybe just a little hint of what the marriage of those 2 'Tom's could be...


How about this?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 29, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I was at Trader Joe's yesterday and saw the David Glass cake. It was throbbing out of the box and it was saying "buy me now" but I didn't. I tried their ultra crispy butterscotch cookies. The taste was fine but they were the texture of dog biscuits.



When it's throbbing out of the box check the shelf date.


----------



## Jes (Oct 29, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> How about this?



Nicer, but....I'm still lookin' for some jack boots or somethin', sorry! Something that will make me swoon and say: Now I wanna use THAT to brush my teeth EVERY DAY!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2005)

Jes said:


> Nicer, but....I'm still lookin' for some jack boots or somethin', sorry! Something that will make me swoon and say: Now I wanna use THAT to brush my teeth EVERY DAY!


Jack boots??? That would be for "Tom's of Der Bunker".


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 30, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> When it's throbbing out of the box check the shelf date.



When it's throbbing out of the box, it's no David Glass cake. It's a Toms of Finland.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 30, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> When it's throbbing out of the box, it's no David Glass cake. It's a Toms of Finland.



...and I'll bet it's still rich 'n' creamy inside!!


----------



## cactopus (Nov 1, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love Trader Joe's. I also love a northeast chain called Wegman's. I haven't been to Whole Foods yet (tho my roomie is anxious to get there - she loves it!).
> 
> These specialty grocery stores have wholesome, natural, gourmet and AWESOME foodstuffs. Do you go to any of these? Or someplace similar?



Trader Joes and Wegmans both rock. I only actually live near a Trader Joe's. There are many things I enjoy there (see below for a few)

I love their Tejava unsweetened iced tea. I buy this by the case. It's like $1.29 for a 1L bottle I think.
I love their frozen pizzas (Pear and Gorgonzola, and the Greek one, as well as the goat cheese one).
I like their green chile and cheese tamales.
Their Blood Orange Juice is great.
Bags of key limes which I put in Tejava.

etc. etc.

I have recently found an amazing store complex which has a huge gourmet store, liquor store, garden center, and best of all homebrew shop in Clifton New Jersey.

http://www.corradosmarket.com 

Jersians should visit. So many fresh foods and the prices are insanely low.

You can buy $20 worth of goat cheese and get a several lb. log (1ft or more in lenth and 4 inches in diameter). In a regular grocery store $20 worth is 4 little 5 oz sticks.

Rumbeard


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 1, 2005)

cactopus said:


> I have recently found an amazing store complex which has a huge gourmet store, liquor store, garden center, and best of all homebrew shop in Clifton New Jersey.
> 
> http://www.corradosmarket.com
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, I will have to visit it sometime. I love the huge Japanese supermarket in Edgewater.


----------



## cactopus (Nov 1, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Thanks for the link, I will have to visit it sometime. I love the huge Japanese supermarket in Edgewater.



You're welcome. I'll have to find out more about the store you're mentioning. Do you have a name for it?

There's a great Chinese market that I frequent after Dim Sum on weekends in Hartsdale (the restaurant is Central Seafood) on Central Avenue and there's also a Japanese liquor store (great Sake, Plum wine, and other goodies) on the same road.

Rumbeard


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been to that market before, we found it by accident! It's by a one screen movie theatre?

I did a search and the name of the market is Mitsuwa, here is the address:

595 River Road,
Edgewater, NJ 07020.

It has beauty products, lots of frozen foods, junk food (including pocky for men), a food court and half price sushi after 8:00 p.m. The food court overlooks the Hudson River. Great place to shop and not hard on the wallet too.


----------



## cactopus (Nov 1, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I've been to that market before, we found it by accident! It's by a one screen movie theatre?


Yeah... it was showing Chicago last time I looked (a long time ago). A great Dim Sum place called David's Jade Palace used to be up the street until they lost an employee wage lawsuit and now it's a place where you eat and buy furniture. 



MissToodles said:


> I did a search and the name of the market is Mitsuwa, here is the address:
> 
> 595 River Road,
> Edgewater, NJ 07020.
> ...



Thanks muchly


----------



## cactopus (Nov 1, 2005)

sweetnnekked said:


> The mushroom is good but the asparagus is much better! How could it not be?
> Don't go for the French Onion.



Roasted Red Pepper and Tomato.


----------



## cactopus (Nov 1, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Must... find... Red... Dragon....
> 
> Looks and sounds divine, Wistful. I'll be on the lookout. Had a great Cadematori Taleggio tonight. I like to take a fine cheese and trash it up by stacking it on a Wheat Thin.



Doesn't sound too bad in the trashing department. I prefer cheese on triscuits or melba toast. The herb triscuits kind of taste like Thanksgiving stuffing.

I thought of two more Trader Joe's goodies I love:

The melba toasts (really good with a creamy cheese or a fruit gorgonzola)
and
The pub cheese spread (cheddar + horseradish)


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 4, 2005)

My favorites from Trader Joe's are the "Two Buck Chuck" wines (they won an award back east I heard...) and the Ghiardelli's chocolate chunks (rejected, broken chocolate chunks that are half the price but all of the flavor!!!) You know what else tastes good, is their Coffee soy milk poured over Cherrios and cinnamon Life cereal...

Stan


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds like I need to find a Trader Joe's around here. 

* searching for map* 

B-:shocked:


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 4, 2005)

They are definetly all over Jersey and you won't regret it!


----------



## Venus de Mpls (Nov 4, 2005)

I live in a golden food triangle. To the east is Lunds; to the south, three blocks away is Whole Foods and a mile south of that is my co-op; to the west is Byerlys. They will have to dynamite me out of this neighborhood now that I live here.

In Minnesota the wacky liquor laws prevent sales of alcohol in a grocery store but I have to say I long for Two Buck Chuck, just to taste it, and with my plebian tastes probably thoroughly enjoy same. We keep hearing rumors of Trader Joes coming to our fair cities but I fear our outdated liquor laws are stymieing the process. That said, onto my faves at Whole Foods:

The salad bar rocks like no other  I get a huge, mostly lettuce salad (no dressing, to prolong shelf life) twice a week and can get two or three salads out of it. Somehow my fridge makes heads of lettuce die before they can become salad, so buying salads from the salad bar is, believe it or not, less wasteful.

Cheese! Though all three markets have a great selection I love Whole Foods nibbly sampler approach. I thought I hated Swiss cheese (sorry Conrad!). Not true. Ive found that room temperature Swiss cheese is in fact nutty, smooth and wonderful. I never wouldve known that had not I been exposed to the ubiquitous tiny cheese squares and toothpicks at Whole Foods.

Whole Foods carries our local Holy Land garlicky hummus and pita in the fridge case, which I tend to buy every time I visit. Whenever they have Whole Foods' house guacamole covered with salsa I look for the most packed container and plop it into my cart. It has the perfect consistency and mix of flavors. Ive eaten an entire container in one sitting. 

El Rey milk chocolate discs. 

Last year my brother in law and I gave each other truffles. I sent Whole Foods and he sent Trader Joes. I love them both.

All my grocery haunts have Pom (blueberry, yum) but I usually pick it up at Whole Foods. Pom makes a killer cocktail when you add fizzy H2O and perhaps alcohol, though just the fizzy water (lime Perrier or plain H2O© works best) is a thirst quenching and super-antioxidant-y delight.

Somehow Whole Foods consistently has the best lemons and garlic. No idea why. The rest of their produce simply cant hold a candle to Linden Hills Co-op.

I want a Trader Joes so I can compare and contrast. Greedy. Thats what I am.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 4, 2005)

Just picked up "Trader Ming's" Hot & Soup Soup (comes in a jar in the soup section of Trader Joe's). Never saw it there before. 

It was YUMMY!! soooooooo good! If you like hot & sour soup, I highly recommend having it on hand for when you want some and don't feel like getting it delivered or running out for it.

The down side is that there is way too much fat and sodium...but...um...it's damn good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 10, 2005)

I've got to add another AMAZING item from Trader Joe's - Maître Pierre Tarte d' Alsace - it's a french style tarte with ham, carmelized onions & gruyere cheese. DELICIOUS!! :eat2: 

It is round like a pizza, but the crust is very very thin and crispy. I WANT MORE!

I just ate a whole one (it's about the size of a dinner plate), and wished I had more, so I am now cooking a pear and gorgonzola pizza I got there as well. I don't think it will be a great substitution, but I am looking forward it anyhow!

Oh damn, I wish I'd thought to snap a pic of the tarte. Next time!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 10, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've got to add another AMAZING item from Trader Joe's - Maître Pierre Tarte d' Alsace - it's a french style tarte with ham, carmelized onions & gruyere cheese. DELICIOUS!! :eat2:
> 
> It is round like a pizza, but the crust is very very thin and crispy. I WANT MORE!
> 
> ...



You folks with the Trader Joe's and all the fabulous sounding food are killing those of us who don't have access, ya know.


----------



## jamie (Dec 10, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> You folks with the Trader Joe's and all the fabulous sounding food are killing those of us who don't have access, ya know.




ditto... if I weren't so agoraphobic I would brave the crowds in Cincy and hit that one... but I am..so I will have to suffer with ya Valentina..


----------



## bradlm (Dec 13, 2005)

Traders Joe's Chicken Fajita Burrito and the mini tacos are to die for. Also their penut butter filled pretzels are awesome! Oh..and don't forget the chicken taquitos...ok..the chocolate covered bananas are great too..ok..lock me up in the store after hours and charge my card when I'm done


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 22, 2009)

necroposting ftw! anyone have good finds from TJ's lately? I recently tried their rice noodle bowls, which are really salty but extremely yummyful. They the Thai Kitchen ones but are only 99 cents instead of $1.99.

Also bought the roast beef hash. It comes in a foil pouch. It was okay. Not as fatty as corn beef (of course!) and I guess I just have a fondness for the canned stuff. If you want something a bit less greasy, you'd probably like it. poured tons of ketchup and cracked black pepper and it added a bit of zip.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 23, 2009)

Hahahaha, Ms Toodles, it cracked me up to see who had resurected this post....


i love trader joes chicken breakfast maple sausages


----------



## JeanC (Jun 23, 2009)

Hadn't seen this post, so was reading thru it. I must say I had to look up Tom of Finland to see what people were hinting at LOL

I wish we had a TJs near by. The closest is in Vancouver WA  They were going to open one up in Spokane, but that fell thru 

I love their aged balsamic vinegar and their white balsamic. Since we only get to one once in a while, I usually can't get anything fresh or frozen, unless it is their chocolate meringue cookies or their macaroons :eat2:


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 23, 2009)

I love Trader Joe's guacamole, hummus and their brown rice sushi. I also buy their bananas(only 19 cents each) and there edamame. We also love their extra large white eggs and yogurt. I buy bread there but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## katorade (Jun 23, 2009)

jamie said:


> ditto... if I weren't so agoraphobic I would brave the crowds in Cincy and hit that one... but I am..so I will have to suffer with ya Valentina..



Our TJ's is actually fairly small and unimpressive. I wasn't blown away at all and much prefer Fresh Market, which is coincidentally right across the street (and right next to where I work!).

If you're coming all the way up from SexyLexy, do yourself a favor and drive the extra 20 minutes and go to Jungle Jim's. Now THAT is a truly impressive grocery store. It's every kind of market you could imagine, thrown in one big building, with more variety of stuff than you thought you'd ever need.

www.junglejims.com

Bring comfy shoes, though. It's 6.5 acres of food.

P.S. Kroger's now carries greek yogurt. Greek Gods brand, honey flavor. You want it.


----------



## JeanC (Jun 23, 2009)

katorade said:


> If you're coming all the way up from SexyLexy, do yourself a favor and drive the extra 20 minutes and go to Jungle Jim's. Now THAT is a truly impressive grocery store. It's every kind of market you could imagine, thrown in one big building, with more variety of stuff than you thought you'd ever need.
> 
> www.junglejims.com
> 
> Bring comfy shoes, though. It's 6.5 acres of food.



I keep seeing shows on Jungle Jim's and I SOOOOOOOOOOO want go there and shop


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 7, 2009)

I LOVE TJ's for the Blue Agave Nectar and whoopie pies alone!! They also sell this frozen jasmine rice that you just pop into the microwave. Delicious! I also found these salmon roulette things..they are stuffed with a Florentine stuffing and they take minutes to cook. Love TJ's


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 7, 2009)

cactopus said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love Corrados Great food - it smells good in there too.---- Like good food


----------



## FAinPA (Nov 7, 2009)

I have one thing at each store that I can't live without. Luckily there is a TJs and a WFs in the adjacent township to the one we reside in.

TJs: *Australian Licorice* (red)

WFs: *Mountain Valley Spring water *(sparkling mineral water in green GLASS bottles) from Hot Springs, Ark. the only place that carries it around here is WFs. There is a beverage distributor that sells it, too, but really far away. This water has been around forever and I honestly feel better after drinking a bottle. The mineral content is something special I guess.


----------



## CameoRose (Nov 9, 2009)

Trader Joe's - LOVE the meatless meatballs so delish!

Whole Food's - Vegan donut holes. OMG...in love with them! :eat2:

Too many things to name so I went with 1 fav from each


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 9, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I LOVE TJ's for the Blue Agave Nectar and whoopie pies alone!! They also sell this frozen jasmine rice that you just pop into the microwave. Delicious! I also found these salmon roulette things..they are stuffed with a Florentine stuffing and they take minutes to cook. Love TJ's



I also love that rice - and the brown rice as well. SOOOO easy. 3 minutes and it's yummy. And does not taste anything like minute rice. Sometimes I'll just cook up the jasmine rice, add butter and there's dinner!

And I like the whoopie pies too. Have you tried the pumpkin ones?

I have never tried blue agave nectar, but since we seem in sync on the other stuff...I will try it next time!


----------



## sugarmoore (Nov 9, 2009)

hummm what first? ok, trader joes peanut butter cups! and there pound plus chocolate bars :bow:then there pomagranate juice, theeeennn.....there lemon tarts and there cloud cake! i l cant resist whole foods humas, so good so garlicy, here in oregon they have new seasons, kinda like a whole foods on crack! lol they have an awsome deli and you can taste anything, but they have this isreali cous cous salad that is to die for.:eat2:


----------



## toni (Nov 10, 2009)

This tart from trader joe's is sooooo yummy 

View attachment traderjoestart.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 10, 2009)

The Whole Foods next to work has a seriously delicious Lobster Bisque (though the seafood area smells vile).


----------



## Happy FA (Nov 10, 2009)

There's a great Chinese market that I frequent after Dim Sum on weekends in Hartsdale (the restaurant is Central Seafood) on Central Avenue and there's also a Japanese liquor store (great Sake, Plum wine, and other goodies) on the same road.

Central Seafood has an amazing weekend dimsum. Not only do they have wonderful standard dishes that come out on the rolling carts on a regular basis, but they also make a variety of non-standard dimsum items that come out on a periodic basis if you're there. Some of them are vegetable based dishes with amazing flavoring while others are things like salt and pepper shrimp which are indescribably delicious. The restaurant is tucked into the corner of a strip mall which has Trader Joe's at the other end and right next to a Big Buy store. Their non-dimsum food is also quite good, particularly the Hong Kong style fish(they have the tanks and you can get your fish fresh out of the tank).

For the Trader Joes stuff I vote for the following items which I'm a regular purchaser of:

Kettle brewed black iced tea(comes in gallon jugs and I get 4 cases of 4 jugs at a time--you can call ahead and they'll get you however much of it you want)
Chocolate Chip chocolate dipped Dunkers- an oval shaped stiff chocolate chip cookie available plain or with a solid bottom layer of chocolate. Yes, you can dunk them into milk or coffee or other beverage without them falling apart. Also, you can freeze them in the clear plastic tub they come in and eat them out of the freezer. Yum
Chile dusted dried pineapple chunks. Just tried them and they are absolutely addicting.


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 10, 2009)

oooh, I can't wait to try the meatless meatballs, I need something good to go with my shirataki noodles. The vegan donut holes sound good too....






CameoRose said:


> Trader Joe's - LOVE the meatless meatballs so delish!
> 
> Whole Food's - Vegan donut holes. OMG...in love with them! :eat2:
> 
> Too many things to name so I went with 1 fav from each


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 11, 2009)

toni said:


> This tart from trader joe's is sooooo yummy



scroll up to post #63.  So you know I agree!!

I also posted pics at some point but I am too lazy to find them in the everyday food thread.


----------



## toni (Nov 11, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've got to add another AMAZING item from Trader Joe's - Maître Pierre Tarte d' Alsace - it's a french style tarte with ham, carmelized onions & gruyere cheese. DELICIOUS!! :eat2:
> 
> It is round like a pizza, but the crust is very very thin and crispy. I WANT MORE!
> 
> ...



Awwwww, my foodie sister! :bow:

That tart is damn good. I am getting one tomorrow.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 11, 2009)

toni said:


> This tart from trader joe's is sooooo yummy



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 11, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I also love that rice - and the brown rice as well. SOOOO easy. 3 minutes and it's yummy. And does not taste anything like minute rice. Sometimes I'll just cook up the jasmine rice, add butter and there's dinner!
> 
> And I like the whoopie pies too. Have you tried the pumpkin ones?
> 
> I have never tried blue agave nectar, but since we seem in sync on the other stuff...I will try it next time!



The blue agave nectar is fabulous!! I never use sugar in my coffee anymore. I originally got it for when I make iced coffee at home, so I wouldn't be eating chunks of sugar from the bottom of the glass, but now I use the agave for everything


----------



## sugarmoore (Nov 11, 2009)

autopaint-1 said:


> If you have a Trader Joe's close by and they sell David Glass cakes (ours does), buy one. The chocolate truffle cake is fabulous. http://www.davidglass.com/



oh yeah how could i forget? they carry flax plus granola which sounds boring but is got flax and pumpkin seeds and its sweet and nutty and perfect!


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 14, 2009)

I go to the original Trade Joe's store in Pasadena to pick up some marinated tri-tip and bolognese pasta sauce. I'm also a big fan of their "Rum of the Gods" (discontinued) and "Vodka of the Gods" whenever there's a party to be had. There isn't very much that I don't like there.


----------



## toni (Nov 15, 2009)

Milk Chocolate Crisps

"thin, curved waves of Belgian chcolate with crunchy bits"


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 15, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> scroll up to post #63.  So you know I agree!!
> 
> I also posted pics at some point but I am too lazy to find them in the everyday food thread.



It really only took me a minute to find the post with the pic:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=151567

Nice meal. Why don't I do that anymore? I miss lovely salads like that.


----------



## toni (Nov 15, 2009)

Randi, your pizza looks so much cheesier than mine ever does. Did you add anything?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 15, 2009)

Trader Joe's 3-Cheese Pizza is very good. (I like it better than their Four Cheese.) Not only all good ingredients, but it's the closest thing - crust-wise and cheesy taste - to NY style pizza I've had in a frozen pizza. I still add one vegetable tho (arugula's my fave.)

Their Pesto Pizza is excellent too. 

View attachment IMG_2173e.JPG


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2009)

tj's asian trail mix, which I could not find last time I visited. it was a wonderful mix of rice crackers, wasabi peanuts and honey cashews. has it been discontinued?

can't stand the lines at the union square location. people in manhattan act as if they never been to a supermarket before. thank goodness for the westchester locations! i'm afraid to venture anywhere near the new one in downtown brooklyn as well.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 15, 2009)

toni said:


> Randi, your pizza looks so much cheesier than mine ever does. Did you add anything?



Nope, but in the pic it's only really cheesy in that one spot. lol And that pic was 3 years ago, so maybe they have cut back on the cheese? I have 2 in my freezer now, I will make one soon and pay attention.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 16, 2009)

You guys are killin' me here! We don't have a TJ or a Whole Foods, Wild Oats or any such thing. We have one -- ONE! -- natural food store which carries some things, but not a lot.

However, on my last trip down to the Portland area, we hit several Whole Foods and I tried all kinds of delicious things. My favorites? Little teensy weensy chocolate chip cookies. And the brown rice sushi.

I look forward to eventually moving down there and trying everything! But in the meantime I have to hope for care packages from my kids.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> You guys are killin' me here! We don't have a TJ or a Whole Foods, Wild Oats or any such thing. We have one -- ONE! -- natural food store which carries some things, but not a lot.
> 
> However, on my last trip down to the Portland area, we hit several Whole Foods and I tried all kinds of delicious things. My favorites? Little teensy weensy chocolate chip cookies. And the brown rice sushi.
> 
> I look forward to eventually moving down there and trying everything! But in the meantime I have to hope for care packages from my kids.



I love the hot food buffet at Whole Foods. Right now, they are displaying seasonal pan-roasted root vegetables. So simple, yet so yummmmmmmmy. Unfortunately, the bulk cost is prohibitively high for me; I have to contain myself to tiny sample size portions. My favorite thing about Whole Foods is the ... free samples  I love stopping by on a Saturday afternoon and getting my fill of exotic cheeses, nuts, marinated olives, fresh fruits, bakery breads & pastries, etc. I do most of my grocery shopping at the big box discount chains, but once in a while I'll stop by Whole Foods to stock up on fresh produce. The price difference is worth it, because the fruit/veggies truly are fresher and tastier.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 16, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I love the hot food buffet at Whole Foods. Right now, they are displaying seasonal pan-roasted root vegetables. So simple, yet so yummmmmmmmy. Unfortunately, the bulk cost is prohibitively high for me; I have to contain myself to tiny sample size portions. My favorite thing about Whole Foods is the ... free samples  I love stopping by on a Saturday afternoon and getting my fill of exotic cheeses, nuts, marinated olives, fresh fruits, bakery breads & pastries, etc. I do most of my grocery shopping at the big box discount chains, but once in a while I'll stop by Whole Foods to stock up on fresh produce. The price difference is worth it, because the fruit/veggies truly are fresher and tastier.



at the Whole Foods here they have a Jazz Band once a month on Thursday evening and alll kinds of free samples. Steve and I had a date there once and listened to great live music and went home stuffed...all for free!! LOL (well..we did each have a bottle of juice...but whatever, almost free lol)

I love the Indian food at the hot buffet there. I spend way too much money when I go there for lunch


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 16, 2009)

does anyone's local whole foods have a dessert buffet. all these luscious desserts are set out on a steam table, but I have to remind myself they're charging $7.99 a pound. thanks but no thanks.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 16, 2009)

I wish we had a whole foods here. But it's probably better they dont since it would hurt my food budget  My brother calls it "whole paycheck". 
At TJs I love, love, LOVE their boxed Palak Paneer. I usually have that with my lunch when it's in the house. I also regularly get their roasted eggplant wrap. It's yummers. My husband can eat the flax seed tortilla chips in one sitting. I also love their cheese enchiladas. I could go on  I buy my Tejava there too, cheaper than anywhere else in town. i am also going to take advantage of their tofurky roast that they carry this time of year. That roast is nummers!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 6, 2009)

We don't have TJ...but Rob took me to Central Market. OMG FOODEE HEAVEN.

We are in love with their rosemary bread. I"m personally in love with the chili and Sicilian marinated olives.


----------



## sugarmoore (Dec 9, 2009)

here are some new favorites 

View attachment 1000.jpg


View attachment 1001.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 9, 2009)

Ahhhh Trader Joes! I moved to FL but I used to go all the time when I lived in San Diego!

I loved the yogurt and bread, but what I loved most was the Mochi Ice Cream, especially the strawberry ones:wubu::eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 9, 2009)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> There's a Trader Joe's in the city now, Miss T? Dag. I missed that. Where? My hometown is getting one, which'll make Christmas downright tolerable this year. (No offense to Baby Jesus.)
> 
> Does yours have Three-Buck Chuck, Toodles?
> 
> But yeah, I'm a big Fairway fan. I especially love their coffee and Cotswold and Portuguese bread. They've got Murray's oatmeal cookie dough, too. And I love Stew Leonard's striped ravioli. And free samples around every curve.




It used to be 2 buck-chuck... inflation I guess


----------



## Rowan (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a little bit of gelato from the gelato bar at Whole Foods not too long ago and OMG it was heaven. It was like eating a fresh mango but better!


----------



## MLadyJ (Dec 10, 2009)

We recently got a Trader Joe's and Whole Foods in Nashville. OMG Whole foods have the EST fresh veggies..baby bok choy, baby beets and I could go on. Trader Joe's has the best heirloom cherry tomatoes ( a drizzle of olive oil, balsamic vinegar and a sprinkle of Sel de Gris..finishing salt) and I am in fooddee heaven. The veggies and fruit at WF are addicting..and also 60 miles away! Hubby is very understanding and appreciative of my cooking so he really doesn't mind the drive. We always eat at the WF buffet and some of their stuff is just plain incredible.

Right now I hooked on a double creme brie with fig preserves/chutney. OMG...Thanks goodness lunch is close.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 24, 2009)

Trader Joe's has been selling this brand of lebkuchen (soft gingerbread) lately, and it's very good!


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 24, 2009)

their dark chocolate, I buy the 100 calorie packs so I don't go nuts but man is it good!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

My Trader Joe's favorites list is long with several overlaps with y'all!

Flax seed veggie chips (tomato, spinach, onion, I think)
Wasabi peas
3 buck chuck!
Microwaveable brown rice
veggie meat balls
Snap pea crisps - I FREAKING LOVE THESE
dark chocolate covered ginger
triple ginger snaps
banana yogurt tub (not a huge deal but I never see tubs of yogurt in something other than plain, vanilla, or strawberry)
Cheapish green super juice
veggie italian sausage 

I wish I could get a TJs next to a real cheap produce place. I refuse to buy produce from TJs or anywhere that sells it so high. TJs is mostly for fun foods than the everyday essentials, anyhow.


----------



## olwen (Dec 29, 2009)

A Whole Foods was just built across the street from me, and it's turned my relatively quiet street into a hub of activity. I don't like that it's now crowded all the time on my street, but I do like that Whole Foods is right there and this one has several things I like: there is an entire section with nothing but micro brews on the ground floor and another huge wall of micro brews in the basement plus there is a wine store right next door. I don't have to go far to get some chocolate or blueberry ale. 

I also like that I don't have to go far to get solid blocks of chocolate with different cocoa concentrations for baking. And they also have different kinds of gluten free flour and gluten free frozen dinners for $5. I guess they all have those things, but I guess I really really like that it is all so close by.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to love all these things from Trader Joe's and Whole Foods but Boise has neither.


----------



## butch (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's my new favorite thing fron Trader Joe's:

Masala veggie burgers that you serve on a piece of masala naan cut in half to make a bun. Seriously good times in your mouth with that, and quick and easy to prepare.

Enjoy responsibly.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 25, 2010)

I am gonna write to Trader Joe's and tell them to demolish the house across the street and build.  THEY'RE MAKING ONE IN PORTLAND, THOUGH.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 23, 2010)

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/110437/inside-the-secret-world-of-trader-joes


----------



## boxes (Aug 24, 2010)

Just about anything at Trader Joe's looks delicious. AND, it is also insanely cheap compared to other chains. QFC asks $7.99 for the *exact same stick of salami* compared to $3.49 at Joe's.

But usually I just get wine, beer, cheese, juice, and meat from there. Sometimes their frozen stuff.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay the ONE thing I have to recommend from Whole Foods, if you go in and try nothing else, you MUST MUST MUST try their chocolate fudge brownies from their bakery! OMG when I first tried it I thought I died and went to heaven, it was THAT good!! Honestly the best brownie I've ever had in my life! 

I also really love their hot foods, I've had their pizza, which was okay, but I'm spoiled since I'm used to NYC pizza lol. But their sandwiches, I believe it was a roast beef and provolone pannini on a flat bread like thing. It was SO good!! I definitly recommend!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 27, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I got a little bit of gelato from the gelato bar at Whole Foods not too long ago and OMG it was heaven. It was like eating a fresh mango but better!



Oh I must second this! I also had the Mango Gelato and it tasted like fresh mango! It was awesome!!


----------



## crayola box (Aug 27, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay the ONE thing I have to recommend from Whole Foods, if you go in and try nothing else, you MUST MUST MUST try their chocolate fudge brownies from their bakery! OMG when I first tried it I thought I died and went to heaven, it was THAT good!! Honestly the best brownie I've ever had in my life!
> 
> I also really love their hot foods, I've had their pizza, which was okay, but I'm spoiled since I'm used to NYC pizza lol. But their sandwiches, I believe it was a roast beef and provolone pannini on a flat bread like thing. It was SO good!! I definitly recommend!



agree, their brownies are awesome, my fave is the cream cheese swirl
None of their locations are close enough to me to use for groceries, but super convenient for specialty items or a quick bite.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Trader Joe's and have been for years. It's one of my favorite places to shop for food in LA. I refuse to support Whole Foods, though, due to their recently instated voluntary benefits program for employees with lower BMI and cholesterol who don't smoke. Employees who join the program will get higher discounts for having a lower BMI, up to 30%, while employees who don't join stay at 20%. I haven't read through the rest of this thread, so I apologize if it's been posted here before, but here's the info if you haven't seen it. There's a Whole Foods in the same store complex where my local Trader Joe's is located, but I'll shop TJ's over Whole Foods any day.


----------



## MLadyJ (Aug 29, 2010)

Trader Joe's has the most amazing heirloom cherry tomatoes..red, gree, yellow, orange & sort of a purple-red. Drizzle w/olive oil, little salt, pepper and balsamic vinegar...heaven in a bowl..after I'm done eating sometimes I will slurp the left over dressing in a spoon..

Whole foods has lots of really good really expensive stuff. But one of my favorites is ther whole grain crasin/walnut bread ($3.95 a loaf) and this makes the most killer french toast...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 7, 2010)

Whole Foods is one of the only markets where I've found mizithra cheese (a very mild, soft, creamy, slightly sweet goat cheese). I love to make browned butter pasta with it -- so incredibly easy, and so tasty:

1 cup of salted butter
1/2 to 3/4 pound of grated mizithra
1 16 oz box of cooked spaghetti noodles
2 cloves minced garlic

I brown the butter, add the garlic, wait until the butter is a caramel brown and then add the cooked pasta and toss, while hot, with the grated mizithra. It is ... heaven. I will sometimes add a parmesan crusted chicken breast as a side, but usually we just eat the plain pasta, hot and fresh, with some crusty dinner rolls.

You can use parmesan or romano cheese in place of the mizithra.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 7, 2010)

Throw in some cream and you've got an alfredo!

Yum.





TraciJo67 said:


> Whole Foods is one of the only markets where I've found mizithra cheese (a very mild, soft, creamy, slightly sweet goat cheese). I love to make browned butter pasta with it -- so incredibly easy, and so tasty:
> 
> 1 cup of salted butter
> 1/2 to 3/4 pound of grated mizithra
> ...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok folks, I am finally getting a Trader Joe's within driving distance. One is opening up in Omaha (120 miles away) on November 12th and I am planning my shopping list. I have searched this thread and copied down previous recommendations but since many of the posts are 5 years old already, I am asking for an updated list of your favorite items at TJ's. Hopefully there will be some new items to add to the list. 

Thanks in advance, 

Becky


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 17, 2010)

Becky, I'll let you know some of the items I make sure I get when I go. Apologies if they've already been mentioned here.


I love the TJ Beef Jerky. There are lots of different kinds, but the regular and the pepper jerky are my go-to's.

They have shredded/pulled pork, beef and chicken in BBQ sauce in the refrigerated section. Really yummy on burger buns. I haven't tried the pork yet, but the beef and chicken are delish. I have the pork in my fridge now.

In the same section they have cooked rosemary chicken and lemon pepper chicken. All white breast meat, and really delicious.

I love their greek-style mango yogurt.

Also in the refrigerated section - they have a really good spinach dip.

They have really good focaccia rolls covered in pumpkin seeds. Other good baked goods include the whoopie pies, the apricot tart (it's pie-sized) and the cranberry walnut tart.

Their frozen pizza-style stuff is great (especially the one Toni and I discussed in this thread - the "Tarte d Alsace")

I really like their (frozen) microwave brown rice. Quick, easy, crunchy.

Also in the freezer section - I like their asparagus soup.

I always stock up on their freeze dried fruit like strawberries and blueberries. love to put them in cereal. They have an amazing selection of dried fruits and nuts also.

Don't miss their amazing cookies. I get the maple leaf sandwich cookies, the caramel cashew cookies, I know Evil Princess loves their "dunkers". I also love their triple ginger snaps.

Have fun! I am sure you'll find favorites of your own. Hey - bring a cooler with ice packs for the frozen stuff you pick up!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah, you really can't go wrong with anything at trader joe's. i have yet to make a purchase i regret, haha. the only must have i can think of off the top of my head...they have this black bean dip, in a jar near their chip aisle...it is sooooooo good!! it's fat free, and i think it has a green lid. i love that stuff. it's good dolloped into tomato soup, heated up and eaten with chips, etc etc. oh, and they have TJ's balsamic vinegar...it's crazy cheap, but it's actually pretty dang good for the price! hi, i'm soup, and i'm a vinegar addict.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 17, 2010)

Randi and Soup -- thanks so much for your recommendations. I can't tell ya how excited I am to finally go to a Trader Joe's!! How dorky am I? hahaha 

Randi, I practically have the cooler packed. It is a huge chest cooler that almost as wide as my van, so yah, i am planning on going cra-zy with the frozen items. I actually am a little worried I won't have enough room in the van for everything (mom is going along too). One of the top things on my list it the Tarte d' Alsace - I've been drooling over that for years now! Also the gingersnaps and possibly the asparagus soup. I say possibly because I have about 10 cans of the cheap campbells brand which I know I won't eat again after having the TJ's soup. Although I could use it in casseroles.....hmmmm. Oh and the chocolate peanut butter cups. I have a feeling I may need to take out a loan for this trip!

Soupy, that black bean dip sounds good! And the vinegar thing I totally understand. I've found myself actually craving vinegar which seems weird! haha


----------



## Happy FA (Oct 25, 2010)

Valentine:

I'm a big user of their Brewed Black Iced Tea, which comes unsweetened(they have a few other varieties as well as a new Sweet Tea version) in gallon jugs which I sweeten with Sweet n' Low. I order 3 or 4 cases (4 gallons to a case) which they will happily do for you if you want to buy larger quantities of something or not worry that after your long trip they won't have in stock.

I also am a big fan of the chocolate covered dunkers which are fabulous (and apparently are even delicious if pulverized under a truck).

One of the great things they have are a series of different types of dried fruits and nuts in umpteen varieties. I particularly love the chili covered pineapple which may sound weird but is absolutely like crack, impossible to stop eating. Sweet and spicy. They also have a variety of the nuts and things (love the tamari almonds) in both large bags and little few biteful bags for when you need a quick pick me up.

They have a wide variety of sweets, like the dark chocolate covered peanut butter cups, chocolate covered nuts of numerous types, and some lace cookies with chocolate and nuts which are very decadent.

Their frozen stuff, as Randi has noted is outstanding and you should try lots of different stuff to see what suits your palate.

They have some really good munchies as well, such as chips, salsa, etc.

Their breads and pies/cakes are good, but are primarily whole grain type products. They do have good quality meats, but I wouldn't ordinarily go out of my way for their meats (unless you're looking for organic).

I like the smallish glass jars with mills holding different types of salts and peppers so you can grind your own. They also have really good produce and some cheeses, though I suspect you might be able to find that sort of stuff more locally.

What makes them so special is that they often get special products made up for them which you can't find elsewhere. You'll just have to try lots and lots of different things to figure out what you hit list is. 

And, again, if there's something you want or things that you want to be sure they'll have when you come back, just call them two or three days before and they'll make sure that they have whatever you want in whatever quantities you want. Very very customer friendly place.

Enjoy


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy FA said:


> Valentine:
> 
> I'm a big user of their Brewed Black Iced Tea, which comes unsweetened(they have a few other varieties as well as a new Sweet Tea version) in gallon jugs which I sweeten with Sweet n' Low. I order 3 or 4 cases (4 gallons to a case) which they will happily do for you if you want to buy larger quantities of something or not worry that after your long trip they won't have in stock.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information Happy FA, especially about calling ahead. You are right, I wouldn't want to drive 2.5 hours to find out my must haves are are out.


I'm afraid I am going to want to try at least one of everything. maybe I should plan on setting aside one paycheck and consider renting a semi to go down and back? haha


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2010)

DO NOT buy their frozen veggies with balsamic butter sauce. OMG I couldn't eat one bite of it. Totally disgusting.

I agree with HFA about the grinders. I got an everyday seasoning grinder and it rocks!

I agree that the brewed black tea is good.


----------



## Elfcat (Oct 25, 2010)

Have been boycotting Whole Foods since seeing CEO Mackey bad-mouthing fat people in his screed against universal health care.

As for TJ's, I like the beef jerky, and the organic apples are pretty good there.


----------



## toni (Oct 25, 2010)

Took a trip out to Trader Joes today.

I found two gems...Carbonara ravioli and cocoa batons.

The carbonara ravioli is so rich and creamy. LOVE IT!

The cocoa batons are beautiful little clouds of chocolate. I am totally hooked. 

View attachment cocoabatons.jpg


View attachment carbonara.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2010)

toni said:


> Took a trip out to Trader Joes today.
> 
> I found two gems...Carbonara ravioli and cocoa batons.
> 
> ...



Those ravioli are going home with me next time. Might try the cocoa batons but I know I've had something just like that before (and yes, liked it) but didn't get it there. Now it will bug me.

I hate when there is something I can't remember and google isn't the solution.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 29, 2010)

Yum! That ravioli looks/sounds very good! And anything chocolate is good in my book, thanks for posting Toni.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 3, 2010)

And the big day has arrived. I am off on the trek to Trader Joe's bright and early tomorrow morning. I am excited!


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 4, 2010)

How did your trek go??


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 4, 2010)

O.M.G. LOVE trader joe's - the checkbook, not so much. So far I am impressed with what I have tried and the prices really aren't that bad. They were out of a couple of things but I came away with a lot of goodies. So far I've tried the peanut butter cups - YUM. Triple ginger cookies - YUM. 2 buck chuck and another wine for only $4.99 that was very good -a german red, slightly sweet. both very good. assorted cheeses and some salami/copocolla. The store was much smaller than I expected but the people working there were super nice and helpful. Oh I also tried the eggplant caponato someone recommended - very good too. The Tarte D'Alace was just "ok" but it can't all be perfect.

I now *really* wish it wasn't 2.5 hours away!

I was like a kid waiting for Christmas Morning on the ride down, giddy with excitement! Thanks for asking Duchess.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 4, 2010)

I love Trader Joe's curry. Great for cooking with.

Whole Foods has some really good organic cheeses.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 4, 2010)

My absolute favorite thing at Trader Joe's is the Swiss Almond Crunch cookies, or as I call them Swiss Almond Crack, because they are soooo addictive! When I first bought them there was a little sign that said "try these with vanilla ice cream". Do it! They are so much better if that's even possible. The cookie is thin and crispy and has a delicious almond taste, but it's not overpowering. Dipping them in vanilla ice cream is a real treat. The little crunchy cookie and the soft vanilla ice cream is just heaven! 
I love Trader Joe's and don't get to go that often but when I do it's something I really look forward to. I'm like ValentineBBW, I get giddy with excitement!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> O.M.G. LOVE trader joe's - the checkbook, not so much. So far I am impressed with what I have tried and the prices really aren't that bad. They were out of a couple of things but I came away with a lot of goodies. So far I've tried the peanut butter cups - YUM. Triple ginger cookies - YUM. 2 buck chuck and another wine for only $4.99 that was very good -a german red, slightly sweet. both very good. assorted cheeses and some salami/copocolla. The store was much smaller than I expected but the people working there were super nice and helpful. Oh I also tried the eggplant caponato someone recommended - very good too. The Tarte D'Alace was just "ok" but it can't all be perfect.
> 
> I now *really* wish it wasn't 2.5 hours away!
> 
> I was like a kid waiting for Christmas Morning on the ride down, giddy with excitement! Thanks for asking Duchess.




I'm glad you loved TJs! I was worried you'd be disappointed somehow after all this build-up. I think we had your expectations WAY high. 

I've found that with the Tarte D'Alace that I had to cook it way longer than the instructions, in order to get it crispy. That said, I brought it to a friend's one time and she wasn't impressed. So maybe it's just not everyone's thing.

I think I'm due for a TJs run! I am grateful that it is about 20-25 minutes from me, and still I only go a few times a year. 

Glad you've had the TJs experience! Start making your list for next time :eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 5, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm glad you loved TJs! I was worried you'd be disappointed somehow after all this build-up. I think we had your expectations WAY high.
> 
> I've found that with the Tarte D'Alace that I had to cook it way longer than the instructions, in order to get it crispy. That said, I brought it to a friend's one time and she wasn't impressed. So maybe it's just not everyone's thing.
> 
> ...




Yah Mom and I talked about that on the way down, had we set or expectations too high? I think in some ways we may have but it wasn't a deal breaker. I was surprised at how small the store actually was. I was thinking it would be much larger. Also it was much too crowded to savor it fully so next time we will definitely go during the week. I will take a day off of work. 

The tarte was ok, I think maybe it was one of those things built up too high. And you are right about cooking it longer to get it good and crispy. I thought there should have been more onions and cheese for my taste. I am going to try to re-create on my own and see how it works. 

Have you had the crab and corn chowder that is in the fridge section? The size of the container can't be more than a cup I think. I keep remembering what we had on our seafood outing in March and drooling so I picked one up. I haven't tried it yet because the tummy is abit upset. I think I ate something that didn't agree with me for breakfast. But I will get it at soon as I am sure it isn't meant to last too long. I sure hope its decent. Also they had frozen steamers, have you had those? I know they won't be as good as fresh but hopefully not awful.

I'll go back but probably not for a couple of months at the soonest. I need time to try all the goodies bought and decide what I want more of.


----------



## toni (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn it, you guys! Now I must have a Tarte. *sigh* It is so good. Don't give up on it yet. Cooking time is crucial. I go in and sample little bites until I know it is baked to perfection. When it is, OMG cheesy hammy doughy goodness!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 6, 2010)

toni said:


> Damn it, you guys! Now I must have a Tarte. *sigh* It is so good. Don't give up on it yet. Cooking time is crucial. I go in and sample little bites until I know it is baked to perfection. When it is, OMG cheesy hammy doughy goodness!!!



"cheesy hammy goodness" - maybe that is why I was disappointed, it was not that cheesy or hammy.  Maybe I just got a defective tarte?


----------



## MLadyJ (Dec 6, 2010)

I haven't been to Trader Joe's in ages. In the spring they have the most amazing heirloom cherry tomatoes I could eat boxes and boxes. Just wash 'em off and season with a little olive oil ,salt, pepper and balsamic vinegar. It's truly heaven


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually...I think the issue here is that the Tarte D'Alsace has a cream sauce. It's not really cheesy like a pizza. Maybe that's why you were disappointed? It does have gruyere in the sauce, tho, but it's subtle.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 7, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually...I think the issue here is that the Tarte D'Alsace has a cream sauce. It's not really cheesy like a pizza. Maybe that's why you were disappointed? It does have gruyere in the sauce, tho, but it's subtle.



I think there wasn't enough gruyere and not enough carmelized onions (if there were any). I do plan on making my own version of this in the future, just need the time and need to buy some gruyere


----------



## toni (Dec 7, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> I think there wasn't enough gruyere and not enough carmelized onions (if there were any). I do plan on making my own version of this in the future, just need the time and need to buy some gruyere



Maybe you got a bad one?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 10, 2010)

Valentine - the next time you go to Trader's, try the Organic Bartlett Pears in a bag. They are wonderful, although a little small. Most things I buy at Trader Joe's I really love. I will say that I buy the majority of my fresh produce from Whole Food's though. There really is no comparison. 

The only thing I've had a problem with so far is the Eggplant Parm. It was awful! I reallllllyyyy love the triple cream brie. I put it on a pan, drizzle it with some honey, walnuts and pop it in the oven for a second until its nice and gooey. I serve it with crackers and said pears. It's a nice snack or appetizer if you're having company. 

I also like the Lemongrass Chicken Sticks and Gyoza Pot Stickers. Great snacks or to serve alongside meals. The langoustine isn't bad either. I've tossed it into pasta with cherry tomatoes, garlic, and lemon. 

I usually buy at least 1 apple pie a week from there too. I really like them as a great alternative to homemade. And on Sunday's I like to have either the Mini Almond Biscotti or Pithivier, which is really a delicious treat with coffee.

The Roasted Potatoes with onions are convenient to throw into the Sun Dried Tomato and Basil Chicken Sausage I get from TJ's. Add some peppers (you can get those in the frozen food section, all chopped and prepared; usually green, red and yellow in the same bag), tomato sauce and viola! A hearty cozy meal. I serve it with a nice crusty bread too. 

Oh and just a general gripe about the store is the fish/seafood section is tiny. So I usually just end up going to Whole Foods and buying fish (and sometimes I'll buy my other meat there if they're having a sale). If you have a Whole Food's near you - I highly suggest giving them a visit. I've never had anything that wasn't tops from them and I've been shopping WF for awhile now.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 11, 2010)

I went to the most crowded TJ's ever today, but it was worth it for some amazing little peanut butter chocolate chip cookies and the pear cinnamon cider is great, and I usually hate pears.

I got my usual staples: everything bagels, salmon patties, mahi tuna patties, sausageless sausage, wasabi mayonnaise and 3 buck chuck. 

A new addition I haven't tried yet is the horseradish hummous. Can't wait!!


----------



## knottyknicky (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont remember who makes them, but whole foods carries these amazing belgian waffles...they're fresh, imported from Belgium, and they're in the bakery (not frozen) section. They're effing AMAZING. Crunchy bits of sugar, they're more cakey than waffely. They're incredible. They also sell the best bagels from the Bronx at my local Whole Foods. I'll never buy regular bagels again.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 22, 2010)

I <3 Trader Joe's curry sauces. I'm not a typical Minnesota...I actually like my food to have a kick.


----------



## knottyknicky (Feb 16, 2011)

I just had the simplest, yummiest light dinner. Trader Joes sells giant white beans in a tomato sauce (kinda hard to find, they're in a jar next to the other beans), mixed with some sliced sun dried tomatoes, wilted spinach, and penne pasta with a splash of cream and a little parmesean. These beans are AMAZING, I had to stop myself from eating them straight from the jar. So, so good.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 17, 2011)

I also love going to Trader Joes for wine. They have affordable wine, which can be used for cooking, and it's not the crappy cooking wine you get at the grocery store. It's real wine.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 15, 2011)

I had the Maple Leaf Cookies from Trader Joe's today and they were so good! It was like biting into a pancake. They have a relatively thick layer of cream in the middle, which I know isn't for everyone. But the flavor was great and I almost wish I'd never tried them because I'm addicted!


----------



## knottyknicky (Apr 21, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> I also love going to Trader Joes for wine. They have affordable wine, which can be used for cooking, and it's not the crappy cooking wine you get at the grocery store. It's real wine.



"Cooking" wine is LOADED with sodium. Theres really no reason to ever ever ever use cooking wine when you can just buy a bottle of inexpensive wine and keep it in the fridge. Unless its something like boeuf bourguignon, you don't need to be that picky about what wines you cook with, aside from white vs red. Unless the dish is really subtle and its the wine that shows the most (like coq a vin) you can get away with just about anything. I frequent the Chowhound forums and some people over there (serious foodies) even buy the mini bottls of cheap wine or *gasp* BOXED wine for cooking. Just don't drink the stuff.

The Trader Joes where I live doesn't carry alcohol. Such a shame. I think a road trip across the state line is in order


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 21, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> "Cooking" wine is LOADED with sodium. Theres really no reason to ever ever ever use cooking wine when you can just buy a bottle of inexpensive wine and keep it in the fridge. Unless its something like boeuf bourguignon, you don't need to be that picky about what wines you cook with, aside from white vs red. Unless the dish is really subtle and its the wine that shows the most (like coq a vin) you can get away with just about anything. I frequent the Chowhound forums and some people over there (serious foodies) even buy the mini bottls of cheap wine or *gasp* BOXED wine for cooking. Just don't drink the stuff.
> 
> The Trader Joes where I live doesn't carry alcohol. Such a shame. I think a road trip across the state line is in order



I used Trader Joe's wine for the first time I made Julia Child's Boeuf Bourguignon last year. It was a Chianti, one that Julia recommended. I also used an Aldi's pot roast for it. It actually turned out pretty good. Of course, if you cook any beef roast for about 3 hours, it will melt in your mouth. I often challenge myself to be more frugal and yet have my food turn out really well. You can live surprisingly decently on a budget.

What Trader Joe's does is, they sell boxed wine in bottles. It winds up being cheaper, but it is perfectly fine for cooking, without the added sodium. Some of their wine is also not bad for drinking (but not all of it).


----------



## knottyknicky (May 12, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> I used Trader Joe's wine for the first time I made Julia Child's Boeuf Bourguignon last year. It was a Chianti, one that Julia recommended. I also used an Aldi's pot roast for it. It actually turned out pretty good. Of course, if you cook any beef roast for about 3 hours, it will melt in your mouth. I often challenge myself to be more frugal and yet have my food turn out really well. You can live surprisingly decently on a budget.
> 
> What Trader Joe's does is, they sell boxed wine in bottles. It winds up being cheaper, but it is perfectly fine for cooking, without the added sodium. Some of their wine is also not bad for drinking (but not all of it).



I'm married to a French guy, so my opinion on the right wine/beef for that dish might be a little skewed  That said, I didn't mean it had to be expensive, just thoughtfully chosen to go with the dish in an appropriate way. My hubs would totally call blasphemy on using chianti in a french dish, though! I won't tell if you wont.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2011)

We are getting a Trader Joe's soon. I'm excited!


----------



## Malutka (May 15, 2011)

There are a few items for which I would make a special trip to Trader Joe's:

- chipotle hummus (love, love, love it)
- corn salsa
- polenta provencale (in frozen section)

I also like their whole wheat mini pitas (they go pretty well with the hummus .

And their Indian (masala?) veggie burger (frozen section). 

I think it's time to make another trip ...


----------



## Latte (May 15, 2011)

The goat milk cheddar is *awesome*
fresh mozzarella sticks
omega trail mix
chocolate ganache cake


----------



## knottyknicky (May 15, 2011)

Our Trader Joes just started carrying Carrots Rustica and Romano Green beans in the frozen section. I haven't been so happy to eat my veggies in years! I get my pan super hot with half butter/half oil and let them sit there and get crispy and lightly browned with a little mashup of herbs, sea salt, and fresh pepper. So yummy!


----------



## Brenda (May 15, 2011)

They brought back the onion dip, I nearly wept for joy when I saw it last week.


----------



## riplee (May 17, 2011)

I dig the free snack counter where you can try out their products and being able to count on a delicious (albeit small) cup of coffee while I shop. AND reasonably priced almond butter.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 26, 2011)

I went to Trader Joe's yesterday and they didn't have any Swiss Almond Crunch cookies! I was heartbroken! I don't know if they don't have them anymore at all or if it's just that store or what. I had three guys that work there helping me look and they didn't seem to know why they weren't there either. I am so sad, they were my favorite thing in the store and one of the main reasons I go there.


----------



## one2one (Jun 26, 2011)

I love their return policy. A piece of Emmentaler I bought two weeks ago stared to show mold, although the package hadn't been opened. I brought it back today to see if they'd exchange it and left with a larger piece. They wouldn't even let me pay the difference in price between the two. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 6, 2011)

did anybody check out this article?

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/food/the-best-and-worst-products-at-trader-joes-2504125/


----------



## olwen (Jul 10, 2011)

The thing I hate about trader joes is that they never seem to have spices I need, but I love their frozen dinner section. They have a huge selection for $3. I get lunch for a whole week for $15. Sweet.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 10, 2011)

olwen said:


> The thing I hate about trader joes is that they never seem to have spices I need, but I love their frozen dinner section. They have a huge selection for $3. I get lunch for a whole week for $15. Sweet.



Examples of the frozen dinners, please. And reviews if you're up for it. Yes, I am demanding. lol


----------



## olwen (Jul 10, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Examples of the frozen dinners, please. And reviews if you're up for it. Yes, I am demanding. lol



So far I've tried the trader joe's brand frozen dinners: 

1. burritos both chicken and beef. The chicken burrito is better. The beef one is not ground beef, but cut steak and frozen steak isn't so great.

2. frozen vegetarian thai curry wonton soup. It was rather good and had no tofu.

3. The shrimp karram masala (sp). Also good.

4. chicken and beef mini tacos. Niether was good, so skip it. These were $4 each, and there is a lot in it. I bought them for a party and forgot to serve them, so I took a few for lunch. Didn't like it but can't bring myself to throw them away, so there's a whole pack and a half left. 

5. chicken enchiladas with verde sauce that was actually really good.

6. Turkey meatball muffin: turkey meatball on the bottom, a layer of spinach on top and a layer of mashed potatoes on top of that. 4 in a pack. Two filled me up and they were pretty tasty. This one was $6 tho, so the pack lasted for two days, which was still on budget for $3 for lunch.

The mexican stuff was all trader joe's brand, but the thai and indian curry might have been some other brand. I don't remember. I'm going there today actually to get lunch for the rest of the week. I'll see what else they have.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 10, 2011)

olwen said:


> So far I've tried the trader joe's brand frozen dinners:
> 
> 1. burritos both chicken and beef. The chicken burrito is better. The beef one is not ground beef, but cut steak and frozen steak isn't so great.
> 
> ...



GREAT info! Thanks!!!


----------



## olwen (Jul 10, 2011)

Just got back from trader joes and the brand is indeed the trader joes brand. This time I got chicken tikka massala, shrimp gyoza, which was $5 for a has of it, which should last for two days, and the chicken burritos again, plus some things for dinner tonight. The whole basket was $35. TJs is great.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 10, 2011)

olwen said:


> Just got back from trader joes and the brand is indeed the trader joes brand. This time I got chicken tikka massala, shrimp gyoza, which was $5 for a has of it, which should last for two days, and the chicken burritos again, plus some things for dinner tonight. The whole basket was $35. TJs is great.



Thanks again. 

p.s. I'm eager to try the turkey meatball muffin! And the chicken enchiladas.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 16, 2011)

Bumping this so SuperMishe can find it easily...I hear she went to TJ's today for the first time!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm subscribed to a lady on youtube that does a Trader Joe's haul every week. I'm jealous every time she posts a video.

I hear we are getting one...I hope that it opens soon!


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm subscribed to a lady on youtube that does a Trader Joe's haul every week. I'm jealous every time she posts a video.
> 
> I hear we are getting one...I hope that it opens soon!



Link Please!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Link Please!



This is for last week. She does a lot of cooking videos too. 

http://youtu.be/bJ_5RF_nWCE


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 18, 2011)

Word is that we will be getting a Trader Joe's in the Houston area. Not sure exactly when or where, but they are expanding to Texas, and Houston is on the list of cities they have decided on. 

Which will be fun to check out because I hear so many good things about them. 

Tracy


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 19, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Bumping this so SuperMishe can find it easily...I hear she went to TJ's today for the first time!



LOL Randi!!

OMG!! I went for the first time on Saturday and LOVED it!! I spent $95!!! The place reminds me of a country store without the chachkis (sp?!).

Dan was here for the weekend and on Sunday he spent HOURS making something called Dhansak Curry. We got all the ingredients there except for the lentils and peas - they don't sell them!!?? (and some other stuff too!)

Here's my haul:

Onions - the most perfect onions I've ever seen. No spots, no layers peeling off, no sprouts on the bottom
Boneless Skinless chicken thighs
Butternut squash
garlic, ginger, coriander, lemon, cucumber
whole milk yogurt
coconut oil
pumpkin seeds (shelled, roasted and salted!)
Some awesome artisan crusty white bread
organic chicken wings
basmati rice
FIVE tubs of cookies!! I LOVE the "Crispy Crunchy Chocolate Chip" TJs cookies~
Two tubs of mini peanut butter cups (Mmmm)

There may have been a few other things, but I can't remember.

It's not a place I could go often as I couldn't afford it, but I will definitely go back!!

And by the way, the curry was AMAZING!! I brought leftovers to work and people raved!!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 12, 2011)

I love these!!!! So yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Helen53105 (Nov 15, 2011)

!!!! Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Covered Power Berries!!!! Words cannot describe


----------



## bbwluvr3000 (Nov 20, 2011)

moonvine said:


> I wish we had a Trader Joe's. I have heard sooooooo many good things about them! Maybe some day



We have one here. Looks like I'll have to check it out!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cocoa Drizzled Kettle Corn - to die for! :smitten: Be sure and get more than one bag - they're small!!!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry - Forgot to add that this is from Trader Joe's!


BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Cocoa Drizzled Kettle Corn - to die for! :smitten: Be sure and get more than one bag - they're small!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 8, 2011)

I finally made something I picked up at Trader Joe's weeks ago and just had in the freezer. I bought a few different things when a friend was coming over for dinner, and just let her pick between things. So this beef and broccoli was just sitting in my freezer.

I just made it and it ROCKS. I thought it was just a regular beef and broccoli, but read the bag more closely and saw that it was Spicy, Crispy Beef and Broccoli. The crispy beef blows my mind. Then the spicy sauce that goes along with everything is nice and zingy and complements perfectly. And the broccoli is good too.  

Recommend 100%.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 9, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I finally made something I picked up at Trader Joe's weeks ago and just had in the freezer. I bought a few different things when a friend was coming over for dinner, and just let her pick between things. So this beef and broccoli was just sitting in my freezer.
> 
> I just made it and it ROCKS. I thought it was just a regular beef and broccoli, but read the bag more closely and saw that it was Spicy, Crispy Beef and Broccoli. The crispy beef blows my mind. Then the spicy sauce that goes along with everything is nice and zingy and complements perfectly. And the broccoli is good too.
> 
> Recommend 100%.



The orange chicken rocks, too!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 10, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> The orange chicken rocks, too!



I have had that before, and agree whole-heartedly!!! Mmmmm mmmmmm.


----------



## Mayla (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, I'm so jealous. I've heard so many wonderful things about Trader Joe's, but I've never had the opportunity to visit one (the states I've lived in just didn't have it). 

I do hope they get one in Texas soon, but I've heard it might not happen until 2013 (if it happens at all).


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 10, 2011)

I finally visited Trader Joe's for the first time during a recent trip to Los Angeles. I absolutely LOVED it and cannot wait until they open up the planned location in Houston.

Favorites: Macaroni and cheese bites, Brie en croute and, of course, Two Buck Chuck. I think I drank about $8 worth of wine the first night!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 11, 2011)

Took a run to TJs today and it was a madhouse! Probably should have gone at 8 AM and not at noon.

Bought a bunch of stuff, so I have no regrets. But still I blame...(below)



mcbeth said:


> I finally made something I picked up at Trader Joe's weeks ago and just had in the freezer. I bought a few different things when a friend was coming over for dinner, and just let her pick between things. So this beef and broccoli was just sitting in my freezer.
> 
> I just made it and it ROCKS. I thought it was just a regular beef and broccoli, but read the bag more closely and saw that it was Spicy, Crispy Beef and Broccoli. The crispy beef blows my mind. Then the spicy sauce that goes along with everything is nice and zingy and complements perfectly. And the broccoli is good too.
> 
> Recommend 100%.




And yes I bought the Spicy Crispy Beef and Broccoli!


.


----------



## Isa (Dec 11, 2011)

Mayla said:


> Man, I'm so jealous. I've heard so many wonderful things about Trader Joe's, but I've never had the opportunity to visit one (the states I've lived in just didn't have it).
> 
> I do hope they get one in Texas soon, but I've heard it might not happen until 2013 (if it happens at all).



Better late than never!! 



BBWTexan said:


> I finally visited Trader Joe's for the first time during a recent trip to Los Angeles. I absolutely LOVED it and cannot wait until they open up the planned location in Houston.



Same here! My only concern is the proposed location and parking. I want a big WalMart Supercenter type of store, this is Texas after all.


----------



## MLadyJ (Dec 19, 2011)

I love Whole Foods (or as they call it "Whole Paycheck" lol. It's been a while since I've posted on this thread so this might be a duplicate but here goes. Whole Foods makes this yummy cranberry-walnut bread. It is dense and slightly sweet. I love it toasted with cream cheese and sprinkled with a little Splenda.. no accounting for taste huh? Well one day hubby decided to makes frnch toast with it and OMG..it was soooo good. The some mentioned a french toast casserole (the one The Pioneer Woman makes) and it was almost orgasmic... seriously that was such a decadent breakfast. I am going to Whole Foods on Wednesday (the day they bake the cranberry-walnut bread). I see a casserole in my future. 

Happy Holidays to everyone!!


----------



## truebebeblue (Jan 17, 2012)

I shop nearly exclusively at aldi BUT sometimes I need special things from TJs.
I loooooove their chicken serenada. It's frozen and so good. 
Also the chicken gorgonzola and another indian variety they have but the 
Serenada is amazing... steam some rice or couscous and you have a bonefied meal for two that does not feel like frozen food at all.If someone could recreate it for me I would be forever grateful. Complex flavours there
Also, triple ginger cookies. YUM

True


----------



## one2one (Jan 23, 2012)

Trader Joe's was out of Wild Argentine Red Shrimp yesterday, and I'm so bummed. I love that stuff. Next time I see it I'm stocking half the freezer with it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 24, 2012)

I added Aldi to the subject of this thread. Ok folks, what do you get there?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> I added Aldi to the subject of this thread. Ok folks, what do you get there?



Should we merge the Aldi thread into this one?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 24, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> Should we merge the Aldi thread into this one?



oops, there's an Aldi thread? I'll change this back. lol


----------

